# NREMT Re-Cert Questions



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have some questions that the website itself doesn’t seem to be able to answer.  So while I dig around other places I figured I’d try here too.

To get my basic recert, I need the 24 refresher course, plus the addation 48 hours of con ed.  The NREMT website says college courses can aplly—but at what worth?  If a course is worth four college credit hours, is it just those four credit hours that apply or am I granted a Continuing education credit for every hour I am PHYSICALLY in the class?  If so, how do I prove it?  Also, does it count if the class isn’t completed  (i.e. if your in a medic for about two months but move out-of-state so don’t finish, say, the pharmacology course.)

The NREMT website doesn’t have an easy-to-find email or phone number (gonna dig some more) but maybe someone can help here.  

Thanks.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2009)

Hour for hour up to 24 hours per course at least last time I recertified. They did drop the requirment from only certain specific subjects to any subject related to EMS. To prove it, just send in a transcript. 

I'm willing to bet, though, that the courses have to be completed.


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jul 29, 2009)

So when you did your Re-cert was only the 24 hour refresher required?

Because the part that confused me is the "additonal 48 credit hours"


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 29, 2009)

Matt.R.Costa said:


> So when you did your Re-cert was only the 24 hour refresher required?
> 
> Because the part that confused me is the "additonal 48 credit hours"



Yes you must have both. Refresher and continuing education units (hours) are totally separate items and cannot be counted for each other. As well, the refresher must meet NHTSA refresher requirements and be an approved and authorized one. 

R/r 911


----------

